# Pennhip or OFA?



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

On another forum I am on, (not breed specific) there are a few breeders who are adamant believers that Pennhip is far more superior and accurate than OFA.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/11464-ofa-hip-vs-penn-hip.html


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

I did both penn hip and OFA on the dog I was using for stud. The penn hip was done before he was shown and the OFA at 24 months.

I find the OFA easier to understand but prefer the penn hip to a preliminary x-ray result for a dog used for breeding.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> I did both penn hip and OFA on the dog I was using for stud. The penn hip was done before he was shown and the OFA at 24 months.
> 
> I find the OFA easier to understand but prefer the penn hip to a preliminary x-ray result for a dog used for breeding.


What is the cost of a preliminary penn hip x-ray? I would not mind considering this with Tiger, since I am about to spend lots of money showing him.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I'd be more comfortable with OFA because of the fact that it is more widely used by breeders, and basically recognized as the end all be all of hip testing (in most cases)

But I would consider having a prelim done on a showing/breeding dog...why put a ton of money into something that may never be able to be bred due to bad hips? Plus if it isn't to expensive why not have it done, just a bit more reassurance I think for an investment that can become quite costly.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The OFA hip is under $100 dollars here ($85 to be exact). The PennHip is about $500 here. Your area may be more or less. Big difference, but our puppies are at stake.

I figure a preliminary OFA on a proposed sire is fine. Then if the prelim. is not good you have not paid for a PennHip. If the preliminary looks promising, I would expect a PennHip to be done. The OFA costs a couple of bags of good quality dog food, so you wouldn't be out a lot of money if it comes out poorly. 

I wanted a Penn Hip when I was looking for a puppy. OFA is too general and can vary depending on who is evaluating it (in my opinion). I don't trust it much. Penn hip is a strictly measured score. There is no borderline fair/good. It is what it is. Having had a previous standard with hip dysplasia, I wanted a score under .60 from the sire of any puppy I got. I realized it wasn't realistic to expect all the dams would have the more expensive PennHip, but I would think most good breeders would get it for the stud. 

I am sure breeders would prefer it if an OFA was just as good (like Keith) because it is a heck of a lot cheaper than a PennHip, but PLEASE do the right thing and get the PennHip at least on the stud since they may be used far more than the dam. 

Please keep in mind this is my personal opinion formed from my own research into hip dysplasia. I have medical knowledge and the PennHip is better, a more accurate indicator. You may or may not agree with me, but it was my puppy that I was buying. I could find a litter with a PennHip daddy for sure where I live since the PennHip is seen as the better test. Many breeders here do get it. Some of you live in areas that are not as anal about testing, so maybe the OFA is seen as good enough. To note: I was willing to settle for the OFA on the dam.

Most buyers of puppies don't seem to understand the importance of breed specific testing. It is up to all of you breeders to preserve and strengthen poodles for the future. Please do your best and not breed just for looks alone. I know most of you do not do that, but I saw too much of it in the past. 

Hip dysplasia is a painful disorder. There is no reason any dog should have to suffer from it. I want to thank each and every one of you breeders who takes their health testing seriously. I know one of you had to recently give up the stunning girl Taffy because her testing wasn't up to snuff. I will forever admire you.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> What is the cost of a preliminary penn hip x-ray? I would not mind considering this with Tiger, since I am about to spend lots of money showing him.


Dear ChocolateMillie;

I did not explain the difference between a Preliminary OFA x-ray and the PennHip x-ray in my post. I am sorry I caused some confusion.

You can get a _preliminary OFA _x-ray or you can get a _PennHipp x-ray_ with a dog *under* 24 months of age. A preliminary OFA x-ray does not guarantee you hips that will pass at 24 months of age. 

From the OFA website:

_For normal hip conformations, the *reliability* was 89.6% at 3-6 months, 93.8% at 7-12 months, and 95.2% at 13-18 months. These results suggest that preliminary evaluations of hip joint status in dogs are generally reliable. However, *dogs* that receive a preliminary evaluation of fair or mild hip joint conformation *should be reevaluated at an older age* (24 months). _

Here in Canada I usually send my x-rays to the Ontario Veterinary College where they provide a pass or fail grade. They accept x-rays for permanent status at 18 months. The status of these x-rays will be put on the OFA website for a fee of $50.00.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Actually, Rayah, you were quite clear and I actually do understand the difference in that regard. My point is... that I would consider doing pennhip *now* as a "preliminary" (this terminology is what got me into trouble I think) before I spend lots of money showing my dog. Because Pennhip seems to have more predictive ability that OFA.

I plan to do OFA on my dog at 2.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

I do a OFA prelim and another at or after 2 years old. I do not feel comfortable in this area having a vet do Pennhip. PH is very different and the dogs hips are manipulated in a way that can cause pain and damage to the hip joint when done by an inexperienced vet. Even in St. Louis and KC I have not found anyone who does enough evaluations in a year to be what I would call experienced. So I OFA for now........


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you Apres!


----------



## A'n'A Mom (Dec 4, 2010)

Rayah,

If you would like to email me a copy of the OVC results, I'd be more than happy to post them on the PHR Database. Ditto any of the DNA testing. It doesn't HAVE to be on OFA to be on the PHRDB...but we do need a copy of the official results.

Email to nancy AT phrdatabase DOT org


Nancy


----------

